# Panama Residency



## stuwoolf

While my wife and I await the outcome of a Spouse Visa application to UK we are investigating other options.

I am a UK citizen and my wife is a US citizen. My wife was born in Panama and as a result this is a country we are considering moving to. Spain too is an option of consideration.

I have communicated with the Panamanian Embassy in London and have been told that we (I) should have little problem with moving to Panama. We have been told that the conditions attached to the "Friendly Visa" route ie deposit $5,000 in a Panamanian bank and I must have a job to go to in Panama, will not apply to me (being married to a Panamania citizen) as I will be arriving on a visit visa which will be converted to a residency visa.

This is where my question arises. We have been advised that to do the change of visa we need to engage a lawyer in Panama. This prompts the questions, how much will a lawyer cost and what will be the cost of the visa?

Grateful for any help with these questions.

Thanks.


----------

